# Ideas for IT website



## Hafxx3 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello guys!

Hello! I want to build website in connection with IT,but I dont know what kind of website maybe for gaming,IT news or I dont know.Thats why Iam here to ask you waht would be this site,because I want to make this site with future and popular.I know that I need to think of idea on my own,but Im aou of ideas now.Before I made several websites that havent got any people.My last idea was gaming news website and kibersoprt website,but that websites already was so as I said thats why Im here to ask you original idea of website.Maybe some of you may be mad because I need to know but still I want to ask.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 23, 2015)

What are your web programming skills like? If they are non-existant, probably better off making a facebook page or something.


----------



## Hafxx3 (Mar 23, 2015)

RCoon said:


> What are your web programming skills like? If they are non-existant, probably better off making a facebook page or something.


I have one programmer,he is working for me


----------



## jgood (May 6, 2015)

Maybe set up a blog for free and try out *one *of your ideas. If you use Wordpress you don't need any expertise at all to get a site up and running and it won't cost you anything at first. Whatever topic you choose, I think the key to getting traffic and interest is providing great content -- and lots of it. Once you've figured out what interests you, then go look for Wordpress hosting, I used these guys before because they're really cheap, and try to go professional with it. That's how I started my website. But there's no secret formula. I think it's just about being commmited to providing content on a daily basis.


----------



## remixedcat (May 8, 2015)

If anyone wants hosting PM ME PLEASE!!!! I got a dedicated SSD server!!!


----------



## Aquinus (May 8, 2015)

Google Compute Cloud has a trial that lets you spin up a few VMs for free for a little while. I did the math on a 1c (we're talking Xeons and servers that aren't over provisioned) cloud server with a generous amount of storage on Google's persistent disk SAN and it would only be ~14-15 USD after the trial ends. Personally, given how Google is giving out free trials, I would just give it a try and figure out for yourself if it's worth it. I would make sure you know what you want to do first and build it up because you'll just waste the trial if you make it and design your thing while it ticks away. If you have a good idea that will work, then develop it first and talk hosting later. If you have something, ads can get you the revenue to stay in operation, given you have a sustainable business model. ...and yes, running a website (like TPU if in the long run, a site with such status as, is your dream,) is a business, not bulls**t. I just needed to get that out.


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2015)

Maybe do something you're passionate about instead of throwing together something with information you don't seem to know anything about. In the end, the content will be much better since you know and care about what you're doing. You're not going to get "people" from going around tech forums. That's why we're here already. Just some advice, take it for what you will.


----------

